# ESPN Power Rankings...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

have Hornets listed at #2 this week. Wow.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2007&week=1


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I was about to post this, Mamma mia!
But well, the key is not to hype it all around, so let's stay calm.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> I was about to post this, Mamma mia!
> But well, the key is not to hype it all around, so let's stay calm.


I agree. I'm calm. I doubt the Hornets will stay this high up but I don't think they'll be at the bottom either.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We haven't done that much yet really.The games we've won so far are pretty much games we should win.It's going to brutal for everyone in the Western Conference.

So far everything they did in the offseason is working out reasonably well though and if we can really put things together we have the potential to be pretty good.The big worry I have is backcourt depth.I've been trying to figure out if there is someway we could get someone better than Pargo.Honestly I wouldn't mind it if Jackson could get more minutes at SG if we could,but Pargo scares me to be honest.So long as that shot is falling okay,but he's just a mindless chucker when it doesn't.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

stein sure does love us.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Good start for the Hornets, they should keep that way but it'd be a challenge anyway.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Patrick (Salt Lake City): I swear if Chris Paul stopped too fast he would be run over by about 50 of you national guys who love him so much. You rank the Hornets above the Jazz in the power rankings when they have the exact same record. Did you even bother to look at who they played and the outcomes of those games? The only common team they have played is the Rockets. The Jazz killed them. Then they beat the Suns, most of your favorites to win it all (a very difficult team for the Jazz to play because of the complete opposite philosophies). So that is 2 wins against playoff projected teams and then the Warriors. The Warriors arent good but they are better than Boston (according to your own rankings). This is the same type of bias that has Jerry Sloan, one of the best coaches ever with not 1 coach of the year. 

Marc Stein: (2:27 PM ET ) Love this one. Someone in Utah fuming because I only ranked the Jazz at No. 3. 

Marc Stein: (2:28 PM ET ) Before you discount the Hornets, remember that they A) were higher in the previous week's rankings than Utah and B) beat a Houston team that had just throttled mighty Dallas by 31 . . . after starting 2-0 on the road.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Next question is a 76er fan *****ing that the Jazz are overrated.It ain't college football,who cares what Stein thinks.I would rather that idiots like him thought we stunk because he's usually wrong about everything.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^I agree. There's really no need to take these rankings so seriously. They're opinion based.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Patrick (Salt Lake City): I swear if Chris Paul stopped too fast he would be run over by about 50 of you national guys who love him so much. You rank the Hornets above the Jazz in the power rankings when they have the exact same record. Did you even bother to look at who they played and the outcomes of those games? The only common team they have played is the Rockets. The Jazz killed them. Then they beat the Suns, most of your favorites to win it all (a very difficult team for the Jazz to play because of the complete opposite philosophies). So that is 2 wins against playoff projected teams and then the Warriors. The Warriors arent good but they are better than Boston (according to your own rankings). This is the same type of bias that has Jerry Sloan, one of the best coaches ever with not 1 coach of the year.
> 
> Marc Stein: (2:27 PM ET ) Love this one. Someone in Utah fuming because I only ranked the Jazz at No. 3.
> 
> *Marc Stein: (2:28 PM ET ) Before you discount the Hornets, remember that they A) were higher in the previous week's rankings than Utah and B) beat a Houston team that had just throttled mighty Dallas by 31 . . . after starting 2-0 on the road. *


or, the jazz beat a GSW team by 25 points, who later beat the mavericks? The Jazz have beat tougher teams, that is no joke. Pistons, Rockets, and the Suns, and a 25 point win vs the warriors. What are the teams the hornets beat again? Worst team in the league 0-3 Celtics? The weaker Pacers team, and a win against the rockets... Now lets just see if the hornets can beat the warriors twice in a row. The same team that the jazz beat by 25 points. You only play 2 top teams in the league in the next 2 or so weeks. Talk about an easy schedule for you.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> or, the jazz beat a GSW team by 25 points, who later beat the mavericks? The Jazz have beat tougher teams, that is no joke. Pistons, Rockets, and the Suns, and a 25 point win vs the warriors. What are the teams the hornets beat again? Worst team in the league 0-3 Celtics? The weaker Pacers team, and a win against the rockets... Now lets just see if the hornets can beat the warriors twice in a row. The same team that the jazz beat by 25 points. You only play 2 top teams in the league in the next 2 or so weeks. Talk about an easy schedule for you.


You should've directed this snide comment to stein, not a buncha hornets fans who have no say in his power rankings. You get no sympathy from me, as you play in argueably the weakest division in the league, while on the flip side the hornets play in undoubtably the most difficult in the league.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> or, the jazz beat a GSW team by 25 points, who later beat the mavericks? The Jazz have beat tougher teams, that is no joke. Pistons, Rockets, and the Suns, and a 25 point win vs the warriors. What are the teams the hornets beat again? Worst team in the league 0-3 Celtics? The weaker Pacers team, and a win against the rockets... Now lets just see if the hornets can beat the warriors twice in a row. The same team that the jazz beat by 25 points. You only play 2 top teams in the league in the next 2 or so weeks. Talk about an easy schedule for you.


Easy there slugger...we dont make the schedules. Someones upset about being number 3 in the irrelevant polls. :biggrin:

Maybe you should forward that paragraph to Marc Stein instead.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> or, the jazz beat a GSW team by 25 points, who later beat the mavericks? The Jazz have beat tougher teams, that is no joke. Pistons, Rockets, and the Suns, and a 25 point win vs the warriors. What are the teams the hornets beat again? Worst team in the league 0-3 Celtics? The weaker Pacers team, and a win against the rockets... Now lets just see if the hornets can beat the warriors twice in a row. The same team that the jazz beat by 25 points. You only play 2 top teams in the league in the next 2 or so weeks. Talk about an easy schedule for you.


Ok. So what really is your problem? That the Hornets are listed in some guys ranking 1 slot above your Jazz? Are you serious? The Celtics were not 0-3 when they played. Both teams were 0-0. And the Hornets started off with 2 road games. None of this really even matters. I agree with Too Easy and Geaux Tigers, take it up with Stein. It kills me when people talk about the teams other teams play. If I remember correctly they're all professional NBA teams, not biddy ball teams.

And if I also remember correctly, both the Suns and Pistons have been struggling. Really. It doesn't even matter.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I was directing my coment towards him. Since I was quoting what he said. I know he can't read it from here, but just woundering how he came to the conclusion of the rankings. The sixers are pretty low for their success, but I guess he is inconsistant on his rankings.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's the Dime magazine rankings.Looks like the Hornets went from 17th to third and the Jazz went from 16th to 2nd.That's a joke.You think we suck one week and when we win a couple of games we're suddenly the third best team in the league.They throw in a jab at Isiah in some lame attempt at humor I suppose.

<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1><TD colSpan=6>NBA Power Rankings Week Of 11/07/2006</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr2 align=middle><TD align=left>Rk</TD><TD align=left>Team</TD><TD noWrap align=left>Last Wk</TD><TD align=left>Rise/Fall</TD><TD align=left>High/Low</TD><TD align=left>Comment</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=middle><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD noWrap align=left> Spurs</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>(+3)</TD><TD align=middle>1/4</TD><TD align=left>Tim Duncan has been dominant almost at will. And when he’s not destroying the comp, the Spurs are just running a regular offensive clinic.
*Team: Home | Stats | Fantasy*</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=middle><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD noWrap align=left> Jazz</TD><TD align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>(+14)</TD><TD align=middle>2/16</TD><TD align=left>Carlos Boozer was, no joke, probably the most impressive player in the entire NBA last week. The guy was a beast, putting up 20.7 points and 15 boards a game and copping Western Conference Player of the Week. Boozer was literally throwing guys around like a WWE wrestler, and kept it up in a big W over Detroit last night, throwing up another double-double with 20 points and 11 rebounds.
*Team: Home | Stats | Fantasy*</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=middle><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD noWrap align=left> Hornets</TD><TD align=middle>17</TD><TD align=middle>(+14)</TD><TD align=middle>3/17</TD><TD align=left>*As much as Chris Paul is looking like Isiah Thomas on the court (20 ppg, 10.7 apg, 2 spg), it’s only a matter of time before CP3 is given a job as some team’s president/coach so he can run them into the ground, right?
Team: **Home** | **Stats** | **Fantasy*</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=middle><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left> 76ers</TD><TD align=middle>23</TD><TD align=middle>(+19)</TD><TD align=middle>4/23</TD><TD align=left>What’s even more unbelievable than Allen Iverson’s 34 points and 9.7 dimes per game? The fantasy stampede over Kyle Korver. The guy is unconscious, shooting _81 percent_ from 3-point range and averaging 18.7 points per game.
*Team: Home | Stats | Fantasy*</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=middle><TD align=middle>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left> Cavaliers</TD><TD align=middle>9</TD><TD align=middle>(+4)</TD><TD align=middle>5/9</TD><TD align=left>Drew Gooden seemed like one of those guys who would get a big contract and fall off, but he’s averaged 14.7 points and 12 boards a game so far. The Cavs have a cupcake schedule coming up, too: they only play four ’05-06 playoff teams for the rest of the month.
*Team: Home | Stats | Fantasy*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^This should make a particular Jazz Fan very happy. :biggrin:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Really it's just dumb to take this seriously with just 4 games played, it's not accurate.
It starts to make sense at least with 1/3 of the season done.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> ^^This should make a particular Jazz Fan very happy. :biggrin:


That's the way it should be since the Jazz played tougher teams in the 4-0 start.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> That's the way it should be since the Jazz played tougher teams in the 4-0 start.


Well have fun at 15 when the one at the end of the season starts...

EDIT: This sentence is under further review


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Well have fun at 15 when the one at the end of the season starts...


Dude, I re read your post 5 times and still don't know what you are exactly trying to say. What one at the end of the seaon starts? The power rankings at the end of the season? That is still months away. We are talking about the rankings right now.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Hahha... I was thinking the same thing. That sentence made my head hurt.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

:laugh: I laughed out loud when I read both of yall's posts after I re-read what I wrote...


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> :laugh: I laughed out loud when I read both of yall's posts after I re-read what I wrote...


We don't speak southern, maybe there is a translater than can translate what you said 2 posts up?


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

ROFL! Funniest sentence ever! :clap: 

Now, will it make any sense?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> That's the way it should be since the Jazz played tougher teams in the 4-0 start.


Hornets played 2 of the teams you guys played. And you played a struggling Phoenix and an almost equally struggling Detroit. It doesn't matter who you play, as long as you get the win. You'll learn soon enough not to place too much emphasis on these rankings.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets played 2 of the teams you guys played. And you played a struggling Phoenix and an almost equally struggling Detroit. It doesn't matter who you play, as long as you get the win. You'll learn soon enough not to place too much emphasis on these rankings.


Let's see, we blew out the Warriors by 25 points. You barely win against them. We beat the rockets by 10 points, you barely beat them. You play against a boston celtics team, I would say they are struggling a little more than the sun and pistons. The Suns and Pistons are not struggling, they are just getting beat. They are a lot better of a team than you give them credit for, they are not stuggling. 

The thing is, you guys are getting your easy games in. Sooner or later you will have to play the tougher teams in this league. Let's see if you can maintain wins against a tougher team.

The sound of what you are saying is the jazz easily won against a struggling pistons and suns. Easily? I think not, both wins were when the pistons and suns were playing equally as good.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Let's see, we blew out the Warriors by 25 points. You barely win against them. We beat the rockets by 10 points, you barely beat them. You play against a boston celtics team, I would say they are struggling a little more than the sun and pistons. The Suns and Pistons are not struggling, they are just getting beat. They are a lot better of a team than you give them credit for, they are not stuggling.
> 
> The thing is, you guys are getting your easy games in. Sooner or later you will have to play the tougher teams in this league. Let's see if you can maintain wins against a tougher team.
> 
> The sound of what you are saying is the jazz easily won against a struggling pistons and suns. Easily? I think not, both wins were when the pistons and suns were playing equally as good.


No, apparently you DO NOT get anything I am saying. You're blinded by your dislike for the Hornets (and Chris Paul). Whoever said you have to blow teams out? As long as you get a win. It only takes one point to do so. The Pistons aren't struggling? The Suns aren't struggling? They're just getting beat? You can make excuses saying the Hornets are only winning because they're beating terrible teams but I can't say the Jazz is winning because they're playing struggling teams? You can't be serious! This is very childish and fanboy on your part. This discussion does not need to go on any further. All this because of some guys opinion on his rankings. Unreal.


----------

